# Wasn't really sure where to put this....



## DenimGravity (Dec 25, 2004)

If this isn't allowed, I apoligise, feel free to remove or move it...

One of my friends lost her baby daughter at only a few days old, she is asking for donations to be made to her local SPCA in her daughter's memory. She owns many cats, and is very active in her local community with animal rescue and donations.

Here's the link to her daughter's obit http://www.thedailyjournal.com/apps/pbc ... 50317/1023

I just thought if anyone lives in the area and is planning on donating anyway, this may be a nice thing to do.

Anway, like I said, I'm sorry if this isn't allowed, I just thought it was a good cause, and for a good reason.

Thanks for reading.


----------

